# Remove petition from the bottom of the page!



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, I for one, have had enough of the administrative marketing polls. So heres one that really matters. Its about how painfully slow this site has become because of the "Support Equal Rights for Liveaboard boaters" petition at the bottom of every single page. Enough is enough. Get the thing off every page! I don't even want to log on here anymore because it is a pain. I would rather not have to do a work around. Who's with me?!?


----------



## L02314564 (Jul 3, 2007)

I just spent 45 seconds waiting for the page to load. It has been this way all day. Each time I look at another page, it takes another 45 seconds to load it. I didn't realize the petition at the bottom of the page was the reason for the delay? If it is the cause, then maybe it should be moved to the main page or to its own thread.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I agree. It really makes the site load slowly. On the opening page is one thing, but I don't think it's necessary to have it on every page.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Remove the YouChoose widget??  You mean it's possible to do that??   

I know it helps you people in America, but it does nothing for the rest of us - except slow the pages down.  

Please.. Please..Please..Please..Please.. PLEASE, Mr Administrator, can you 

PLEEEEZE!! (grovel, grovel, grovel..)

..get rid of this para-site on a wonderful site!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

while its a bit annoying just keep your fingers crossed that its voted "yes"


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

A "bit annoying", the guy says.. Now *that's* an understatement! 

...although I have noticed that you can reply to messages without having the page ever fully load... that would annoy the legitimate advertisers if ever they found out. Shhhh!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hartley18 said:


> A "bit annoying", the guy says.. Now *that's* an understatement!


Hartley, it may be annoying but it's a serious problem for us U.S. boaters. litigation and such. if it were happening to you down under, you would want our support as well.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

uspirate said:


> Hartley, it may be annoying but it's a serious problem for us U.S. boaters. litigation and such. if it were happening to you down under, you would want our support as well.


USP, whilst I *sympathise completely *with the plight of live-aboards in the US, would *totally *oppose any increasing regulation here, and have no desire to go over old ground, my gripe is against YouChoose and this method of getting signatures - *not* the issues you describe.

Who are they anyway? A political lobby group? If not, are they really going to help your situation? If so, how do they plan to help?? Or are they just scamming emails for some nefarious purpose?!?

I don't know the anwers to any of those questions, but I do know that their bloody widget slows down loading of every page on Sailnet. If it does actually help your situation, *surely* it can be moved to the front page of the forums - no?? 

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

I usually get two of those polls per page, and certain spamware protections do not necessarily allow the hack to prevent them from showing up. It should be a simple static ad and not a whole page embedded into a ad spot. I vote a resounding yes to remove the annoying ad from every page - unless it is a simple graphic like all other advertisers have. There is no point in embedding a page within a page - especially for an ad that really has no relevance to anything related to this forum....


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Why is it still there?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Its seems to be back to what it was. Not as fast as before the petition, but its a good cause. Thanks Sailnet, and thanks Cam. (now see if you can get it limited to the main page)


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow, there was a widget? I miss so much with Firefox and adblock.


----------



## SVCetacea (Oct 14, 2007)

Its a good idea, but please limit it to the main page.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

*here We Go Again! Back Up To 15 Seconds! Yes, I Am Yelling!*


----------



## L02314564 (Jul 3, 2007)

I just added the youchoose site to my restricted sites in IE Internet options and it doesn't show up anymore. Really fast page loading too.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

How do you do that in VISTA, please??


----------



## L02314564 (Jul 3, 2007)

I am using Windows Vista:

1. Select Tools from the top menu bar
2. Select Internet Options
3. Select Security
4. Select Restricted Sites
5. Select Sites
6. Type in the address where it says to "Add this Website to the zone:"
7. Click on ADD
8. Click on Apply

and you are done. IE might need to be restarted for the change to take effect.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! 

Actually, it doesn't work under IE6 - the stupid software still loads the widget - but I've just downloaded IE7 and waddya know.. no more YouChoose!!  

That's great - now the *rest* of us get to choose!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Still waiting for the solution for mac and Safari. Please help! Where do I find my host files so I can put the address in? SD where are you????


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

LO2...Thanks man...I just did it and it works...Im running XP and I didnt even have to restart...BFWIW..I have not been slow like you all are experiencing either...


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on getting rid of youchoose, it is really slow on my net connection. Won't have a chance to try it until late in the week, hope it works, that thing is really annoying and really makes the pages slow.


----------



## Banshi (Jul 4, 2007)

Not sure what all the whining is about I've never had any problems with the page/pages loading slow, I do use Firefox instead of IE but even in the instances where I have been using IE I have never experienced any slow loading problems. I think we are looking at a red herring here.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Noting pisses in my post toasties like getting something I didn't ask for, then having to weasel fart a "fix" to get rid of it. 

can you tell I'm not a kinder-gentler conservative?
I'm all for a company making a buck, I've been known to do just that when the ned arrises, but I gotta tellya, this hacked me off.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

bestfriend said:


> Still waiting for the solution for mac and Safari. Please help! Where do I find my host files so I can put the address in? SD where are you????


You have to become "root" (you can do that using "sudo" command in OSX terminal window, it will ask for a password).

Then edit file /etc/hosts. Add line that reads:
127.0.0.1 www.youchoose.com 
Make sure the name of the website matches what is in the url of whatever this widget is loaded from (I can't see it so I don't know the exact name)

Alternatively, download Firefox and a few extensions (AdBlock would do it). It is a much better browser than Safari (heck, anything is a better browser than Safari)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Brak....thanks for the tip on Adblock. That was so easy a mod could do it! You choose is all gone and the nice thing about adblock is that you can JUST tell it EXACTLY the things you want to block and nothing else will get filtered. Very cool!


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Brak....thanks for the tip on Adblock. That was so easy a mod could do it! You choose is all gone and the nice thing about adblock is that you can JUST tell it EXACTLY the things you want to block and nothing else will get filtered. Very cool!


Yep, adblock is one of the best addons out there. Another one is flashblock - allows you to not run flash animations/ads etc unless you want them to run (click on the arrow in the middle and its on).

There are a few more, but those are for more hardcore privacy freaks like me  Cookie jar is one of those.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Did my system finally delete the add at the bottom? or was it removed?

Marty


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

It was removed by the Admin this AM. 
Rejoice!!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

This thing is back in some of the forums, is that the intent? or just forgotten. 

Found it in the general area among others..

Marty


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Marty...it was missed in a few spots and admin went back in late this AM and re-fixed for different sections. I have it blocked so cannot test. Is it fixed for you now??


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

camaraderie said:


> Marty...it was missed in a few spots and admin went back in late this AM and re-fixed for different sections. I have it blocked so cannot test. Is it fixed for you now??


I still see it on this page:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cmps_index.php


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Forwarded Jody...thanks.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

This is great, the site loads much faster now.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Its still there with the user cp option.. clicked...


----------

